# You don't want a bath?



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Well then, don't roll in poop ^_^

Baby Lu got a bath because of the aforementioned poop rolling, so of course, we did pics. She is 4 months and 9 days old.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

What a beautiful puppy she is! Where are the pics of her in the tub?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

There are none  She doesn't get bathed in a tub. My dogs are bathed on a grooming table in a shower stall in the basement ^_^


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I love that puppy Lu !


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Xeph said:


> There are none  She doesn't get bathed in a tub. My dogs are bathed on a grooming table in a shower stall in the basement ^_^


Can I bring Aidan over there to take a bath? (just kidding)

Do you get soaking wet, too, or does your set up mean you get to stay dry? Aidan gets bathed in the tub and by the time we are done, my son and I are soaking wet, and so is the bathroom.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My feet get wet, but I stay dry overall. LOVE my setup!!

I can't bathe dogs in the tub....especially large dogs. Kills my back.


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

Love her! <3 
o.o i dont know if this is a strange question but how long would you say she was?
Im trying to get a feel on how big my dog might be and yours seems to be the same size.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

How long? I haven't a clue, lol. We usually measure height, not length, but I haven't even done height yet


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

awh, alright. thanks


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Beautiful dog!! I remember I always let Luke roll in the ground, I mean what harm could it do? HA! Big mistake as one summer day he, like your dog, rolled in poop. He was washed and never was allowed to roll in anything again.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

More pictures

She has figured out freestacking 









Set up by me


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lu is looking really good, and learning fast. 

Sounds like a nice set up for the bath Xeph.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It's great. Not at ALL fancy, but easy on my back, for sure! I can take a picture of it. It's hideous, but functional, lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

We have a big black plastic tub (one for livestock), and put a drain in it made from pvc piping and it drains out into the ground. Its set up on a block made of leftover stuff from our deck. Set up a shower system, which works great cause before we were just using the hose. And my dad made a platform that can be taken in and out, so the bulldogs are easier to bathe with that, and if BB is in it I take the platform out. I have a picture of it, before we enclosed the porch into a dog room, so it's just the basic set up of it on cinder blocks.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

We have such classy setups, lol


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

She's growing up so fast! And she has such a feminine look to her like Mirada.

Randem OT: We drove past a sign for such and such Mirada Museum the other day and I just blurted out "MIRADA!", completely interrupting the conversation we were having. /dorkfest


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> We have such classy setups, lol


Lol yeah I know, I'm gonna see if I can find the pict of what it used to look like.

Here it is: It was a basic set up, and worked fine for what I needed, but it's so much better now that its inside a room, and I can have warm water lol. That drain that was on the left side of the tub is now gone and the hole is filled, and there is a bigger drain in the bottom, a lot more water can rush out and it doesn't get clogged as easily. And yes that's the skinny minnie Beezer. 

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj224/shinosgirl18/BB/DSC_0375-1.jpg


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Is that your new pup? I'm behind on the DF news. :redface:

Either way, she's a beautiful pup. I assume you're going to show her?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Not mine  Not for now, anyway. She's here to be trained and shown ^_^

Bathed her again today. Why? Because she was COVERED in mud. Sweet Universe, I hope we have the money to erect our kennel runs soon!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol, Don't ya just love that. Get them clean and by the next day their dirty again. I used to have to give my one bulldog a bath every time it rained (at our old house) cause she would go wade in the mud like a pig, and then expected to be let in covered in mud from head to toe.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Xeph.
Come give Bella a bath? plzkthx <3


----------

